
Amazon Key flaw could let rogue deliverymen disable your camera - NicoJuicy
https://www.wired.com/story/amazon-key-flaw-let-deliverymen-disable-your-camera/
======
Lev1a
You do know how to read, right?

The linked article is _six_ days old and this is a duplicate post.

